# Flaxseed Oil/ Fish Oils/ Nut Oils?



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Just something ive picked up on since i joined and after a bit of advice. In a lot of dietary advice people here are recommending "Flax oil, and various nut oils. Can anyone explain the nutritional value to them or indeed if i should be including them in my diet as a novice body builder? any help much appreciated chaps and lasses


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

im also curious about this, i dont even know how i would add them to my diet

i mean when i cook chicken i use sunflower oil but thats it......


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

OK

essential fats and mono fats have the benefits of:

Hormonal function

AOs

Anti carcinogenic properties

Provide a good Source of energy

Alter HLD/LDL profile for the better

Lube Joints

Potentially aid concentration

Anti Inflamation properties

Lower Blood pressure

These in the main come from unrefined and oils which have not been tampered with.

Saturated fat can also have benefits and coconut oil is an example.

The issues lay with damaged fats. These are the poly fats which used to be good but have now been damaged by heat. These are used to make foods solid and taste beter.

Trans fats, hydrogenated fats, damaged fats are all names for these

Cooking with some oils will damage oils, some oils are not ideal for cooking and butter is probably uour best shout.

For flax and fish oil the storage should be cool and dark, for poly 6s not as much of an issue, same with monos like olive oil


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

maybe you could help me then LS, a user in his diet has for breakfast porridge a shake and a TSP/TBSP (cant recall) of a certain oil, flaxseed i believe, what does he do with it.. drink it?

i dont what to sound stupid, but i cant picture oil use in these foods... in the shake perhaps? but then it would just float


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Fax seeds in cereals are good, just make sure they are put through a grinder

Flax oil on salads, in shakes or off the spoon

FIsh oil from oily fish or in caps

Nuts and seeds on their own or in salads

Nut oils in shakes

Udos on salads, in shakes or off the spoon


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2008)

oooooo i take fish oils in capsules for 'helping the joints' 1000mg i believe, its like swallowing an apple

it just passed me as being part of my diet, someone slap me!


----------



## james22 (Apr 29, 2008)

Thank's iv just purchaased some Flax seed from holland and Barratt, i;ll encourperate them too my diet and hope for the best.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

250ml of walnut oil in Tesco is only £1 - bought a few bottles last night. also, hemp oil at morrisons is good value - cheaper than capsule form.


----------



## kaz28 (May 4, 2008)

Veridian Sports Oil has all the oils you need plus more.. mixes well with shake and isn't too bad knocking back a tbs on its own. The guy i the health shop says it is suppose to burn fat faster aswell!?!?


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

kaz28 said:


> Veridian Sports Oil has all the oils you need plus more.. mixes well with shake and isn't too bad knocking back a tbs on its own. The guy i the health shop says it is suppose to burn fat faster aswell!?!?


Not directly


----------

